# Street 400 watt Hps Vs 400 watt grow bulb Hps



## Flyinghigh (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok is there a different in a 400 watt street bulb HPS Vs the 400 watt grow bulb HPS ??????
I had the electric company come out some time ago and he gave me 2) 400 watts Hps and 2) 100 watts HPS bulbs..
Will my ballast support this, 
this bulb says
Ecologic Jfmamjjasond 0123456789  R b988 this is the 400 watt street light..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

yes  I use the 400 from Home depot...they just a bit diffrent in lumes from the ones ya buy at Grow shop...As long as the ballast  matches the bulb...ie..400 bulb   goes with  400 ballast...ya just cant go  400 bulb and use a 600 ballast...Sounds like ya made a good score..take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

those street lights are realy nothing more then the Highbay lights..I just got some parking lot lights ..250watts MH...made some virtical drop lights with them...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 6, 2011)

nice score on those bulbs! i found 4 400w MH bulbs at a local thrift store last year for $1 each.. bought all of them and haven't needed the first one


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks and I am happy I found this guy on that day and wish he had a 1000 watt bulbs, but oh well !! 
Over All I Scored Then...!! 

Need to come up with some 2) 100 watts power supply units...


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Make sure they say MH and not multi-vapor, many lights around here are multi-vapor


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Make sure they say MH and not multi-vapor, many lights around here are multi-vapor


 
 Actually Multi-vapor is just a trade name for GE's metal halide.
I believe you ment Mercury Vapor.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

No, I did mean multi-vapor, but didn't realize it was the same in a different name!! THANKS!!! To clear this up better, I did say stay away from the multi-vapor (what I meant), but didn't realize it was the same as MH and just using a brand name. Never did I disagree with you, my friend, I think we were both smoking at the time LMAO


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No, I did mean multi-vapor, but didn't realize it was the same in a different name!! THANKS!!!


 
Its not the same Mercury vapor lights are the ones that are bad to grow with, Multivapor is just a metal halide. Its just GE's trade name.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Right, that's what I said lol....the MV is the same as MH. I didn't realize this until above!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Right, that's what I said lol....the MV is the same as MH. I didn't realize this until above!


 
It is NOT the same. understand?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Actually Multi-vapor is just a trade name for GE's metal halide.
> I believe you ment Mercury Vapor.



Clear this up for me, I must be stoned. You say right here they are the same, just a brand name?? I agree and you say otherwise?? Am I missing this?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Clear this up for me, I must be stoned. You say right here they are the same, just a brand name?? I agree and you say otherwise?? Am I missing this?


 
I said Multi-vapor was the same as Metal Halide.

Mercury vapor is a different bulb and not good for growing.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess I tripped you up with the MV...guess it could mean either...but I agreed LMAO


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 8, 2011)

I am all about metal halide for Veggie and HPS for Flowering  or CFL's for either!


----------

